
Biopharma industry primer - aaavl2821
http://newbio.tech/blog.html
======
amorphous
This is a great, informative write-up, thanks a lot.

One question: what can software people do to contribute to biopharma?

~~~
aaavl2821
There is a lot that can be done, depending on your background. I think the
most important thing is really focusing on understanding the context in which
the software will work. There are a ton of software-centric plays in biopharma
with really great ideas, but most could really benefit from a deeper
understanding of their end markets

To get a sense of the opportunities, you can read blogs or look at portfolio
companies of some of the tech investors who have biopharma theses: Andreesen
Horowitz, Canaan, Lux, 8vc, GV, founders fund immediately come to mind

Some specific ideas:

-AI-aided drug discovery (you don't really need AI in a lot of cases; other ML or just building computational models can be helpful: [https://www.nature.com/news/the-drug-maker-s-guide-to-the-ga...](https://www.nature.com/news/the-drug-maker-s-guide-to-the-galaxy-1.22683)

-blockchain for decentralized data management: [https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-day-big-pharma-seeks-dlt...](https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-day-big-pharma-seeks-dlt-solution-drug-costs/)

-"digital therapies": FDA-approved software to treat disease (akili interactive and pear therapeutics are good examples)

-biostatistics / analytics

-patient recruitment tools

If you have an entrepreneurial bent, talking to scientists and people in the
industry can get you up to speed very quickly and will probably lead to a lot
of ideas. There is a large community of highly experienced independent
consultants in biopharma who are easier to get in touch with than big pharma
folks and they are often happy to share expertise

~~~
amorphous
Thanks a lot for your advice.

I was thinking to offer secure cloud development/devops for biopharma
startups. Would you see demand there?

~~~
aaavl2821
Some of the better funded tech-driven biopharma startups might be interested.
Recursion pharma, pear therapeutics, freenome, grail to name a few off the top
of my head. I don't know too much about their dev ops tho. Can message me if
you want to know more about them

~~~
amorphous
Messaged you through your website. Thanks

